# Defining the Pesonal protection dog.



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

I have been working on a definition and description of such
dogs, and note the diversity of opinions.

This is my working document:

http://www.angelplace.net/dog/GuardiansBook.htm

Comments welcome.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

It's all relative to the wants, or more correctly, the needs of the individual looking for a PPD. 
For some a simple alert dog can qualify. Some need a dog with a visual threat, be it size or actions. For other it's a full blown attack dog. 
With a lot of people it's simply a comfort level. I think the majority of people will do just fine with the alert ot threat dog.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Bob I would agree. For those who own a business, a dog behind the counter is something that may have the "creative business type" thinking twice about being stupid.

For the home owner, it could be a good barking and bouncing dog. Stops the Avon lady every time!!!

I want something that can and will bite. Under control BUT if I can't act...the dog will take care of it for me. A dog shouldn't be the first and last line of DEFENSE. For PP work, defense is the only legal way to work the tool. 911 is the first thing, IF YOU CAN.

I also have one that herds, so any time you get a bonus in the package, you know you're doing good!


----------

